# New page for Aquatic Kingdom



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, sorry I've been extremely busy and haven't been able to get on the site in a while. I just set up a new Aquatic Kingdom facebook page that will have all our info on it so make sure you go on there and hit "like". I'll be doing some sort of give away for anyone that likes the site.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You should put a link to it. I couldn't find it and there's lots of Aquatic Kingdoms.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> You should put a link to it. I couldn't find it and there's lots of Aquatic Kingdoms.


Doh, didn't even think of it. Here's the link

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/pages/Aquatic-Kingdom/297907910322622


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

weird, link doesnt work for me. will try and find it the hard way
edit-found it, try this link instead?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aquatic-Kingdom/297907910322622


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I've been extremely busy and haven't been able to get on the site in a while. I just set up a new Aquatic Kingdom facebook page that will have all our info on it so make sure you go on there and hit "like". I'll be doing some sort of give away for anyone that likes the site.


Should put the link in your Sig. That way lazy people like me can just click it!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

J_T said:


> Should put the link in your Sig. That way lazy people like me can just click it!


speaking of- your sig link is broken and needs fixed.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea that link doesn't work for me either and I still can't find the page by searching.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

df001 said:


> speaking of- your sig link is broken and needs fixed.


Can't break what never was!

The site is being built! It will be up soon!!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I "liked" the link


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Brent, that happens with PJ Pets in Square One? I remember that you were working there.


----------

